
Data Is Good, Code Is a Liability - peter_d_sherman
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2008/11/data-is-good-code-is-liability.html
======
jmnicolas
What happens when most of your data has been generated by machine learning
algorithms ? Where do you learn from then ?

